# Alton Brown: Q&A



## snowbrother (May 21, 2013)

I don't know if you guys have heard of reddit. It is a forums based site, with many subforums for basically any subject. One of the subforums is AMA, which stands for Ask Me Anything. It is basically a Q&A subforum where famous people or just interesting people host a Q&A session. This friday (the 24, at 3PM eastern, Alton Brown is hosting an AMA (Q&A) on reddit.com. 

https://twitter.com/altonbrown/status/336914517613236224

I thought some of you guys might be interested in this.


----------



## Slypig5000 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. Watching GE as a kid really inspired me to go in the kitchen where the grown folks were. I whole heartedly agree with how eager he is to get people in the kitchen and cook for themselves. And the science is always interesting to. 

If you could ask a question that you know he would answer, what would it be? I'd really like to know why he put up the Sabs, ha. I'm pretty sure it has to do with a paycheck from Shun.


----------



## Gravy Power (May 26, 2013)

Saw a little bit of his Q&A. A couple of knife questions came up. Someone asked if he had to have one knife to use for the rest of his life, what would it be. He responded by saying a Cut Brooklyn 8-inch chef's knife. I'm not familiar with these, did see research and saw that he only markets a 240 and 120 mm.

Another question asked what his favorite knife was and he mentioned a Japanese knife but can't remember.

Someone (non knife nut) talked about how they really liked his Shun episode and wanted to buy a set, but they couldn't afford it. He said Shuns were very affordable if you looked online.


----------



## EdipisReks (May 26, 2013)

the Cut Brooklyn i got to try was pretty awful... Alton has owned Murray Carter knives, right?


----------



## bikehunter (May 26, 2013)

I find AB's old shows very entertaining, and often filled with useful information, but he knows diddly squat about knives.


----------



## Gravy Power (May 26, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> the Cut Brooklyn i got to try was pretty awful... Alton has owned Murray Carter knives, right?



Seems like at one point on this forum I saw a pic of Alton buying a knife from Murray at a show. Wasn't sure about the Cut Brooklyn, it looked hideous to me, but wasn't sure if he is respected around here or makes a good cutter.


----------



## GlassEye (May 26, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> the Cut Brooklyn i got to try was pretty awful... Alton has owned Murray Carter knives, right?



I am quite sure he used a Carter on at least one of the shows. It would be interesting to find out if he actually likes the CB or if there is another reason for the promotion.


----------



## Von blewitt (May 27, 2013)

I saw an episode of Myth Busters featuring Alton, he was using 2 Cut Brooklyns


----------



## Lefty (May 27, 2013)

Maybe Joel is thinning them out a bit. He seems like a maker who would be constantly tweaking his knives, very quietly, so as not to upset the people who own his old stuff. He loves knives and is a great businessman.

As for Alton Brown, I like the guy. He's smart and has feathery hair, which is always entertaining.


----------



## tk59 (May 27, 2013)

I'm not sure what Alton knows. A friend of mine had him sign a book for me. He didn't know how to draw a benzene ring (He said it would take too much time to draw one.). Anybody that knows anything about chemistry will know to draw a hexagon with three alternating double lines or a circle inside. I was deeply disappointed more about lying than not knowing...


----------



## CWeil (Jun 4, 2013)

He was a drama major, wasn't he? None of the science is his background, so I'm sure it is provided by contributors. If you can't draw a benzene ring in two pen strokes, then I doubt you know much about the chemistry or science beyond macro scale generalities. 

It's a character.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 5, 2013)

Back in the day, (I hate that saying) there was a rumor that he did a dissertation on goulash and spent a couple of years on the chem. breakdown on the science on it. This was late 90's or early 00's.

The amount of stuff he has done and how it is/was presented shows that a lot of research went into every one. I don't think that it is only just a chr., but a part of himself also. I at least hope so


----------

